# I'm in LOVE... Enhancement Detail BMW 1M in Black with Crystal Rock!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Well today was supposed to see me getting my hands on an Oyster Grey RenaultSport Megane 250, but there was a change of plan as a new car was being put in its slot by my customer.

All I was told was that it was German and 1 of only 450 in Europe... surely not... a 1M!!!

It was love at first sight :argie: (don't tell Milly!!)

Some befores:


DSC03812 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03813 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03814 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always, wheel first with Auto Finesse Imperial (Lather to be used later on)


DSC03806 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03815 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03816 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03817 by RussZS, on Flickr

Imperial liberally applied:


DSC03818 by RussZS, on Flickr

Worked with Valet Pro wheel brushes:


DSC03819 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03820 by RussZS, on Flickr

The supplying dealer had used some nasty sticky crap (technical term) on the tyres and got lots on the wheel too, so I broke out the neat Surfex to remove this:


DSC03821 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03822 by RussZS, on Flickr

The rear of wheels and calipers with Imperial:


DSC03823 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03825 by RussZS, on Flickr

Arches with G101 and Wheel Wooly:


DSC03826 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally IronX was used to safely remove any brake dust deposits:


DSC03827 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03831 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed:


DSC03833 by RussZS, on Flickr

Spotless arches:


DSC03834 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was foamed with Surfex to remove the nasty PDI stuff the dealer had used:


DSC03835 by RussZS, on Flickr

The intricate areas were then worked with Surfex and more VP brushes:


DSC03836 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03837 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03838 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03839 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03840 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was rinsed and hand washed with Lather and CQuartz Mitt:


DSC03841 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03842 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then IronX and Oblitarate:


DSC03843 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03844 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then a further foaming to remove all traces of IronX and Oblitarate:


DSC03845 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03846 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was moved inside for claying - I do this inside to avoid debris falling on the car, whilst claying:


DSC03847 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03848 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03849 by RussZS, on Flickr

Drying next with Auto Finesse Drying Towels - I have a few!!


DSC03850 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03851 by RussZS, on Flickr

Followed up with my 'blower:


DSC03853 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next I assessed the paint under lighting:


DSC03857 by RussZS, on Flickr

Not good!!!

After playing with a few combinations, I settled for Scholl S17 and 3M Polishing Pads via Rotary. It was leaving some of the deeper marks behind, but leaving a stunning finish otherwise. I've really spent a lot of time getting to learn to use the Scholl range, and I'm a huge fan now, on all but the softest paints.

Some correction shots (a few more than I normally post, but hopefully not too many!!)


DSC03860 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03862 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03865 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03867 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03870 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03871 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03883 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03897 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03911 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03912 by RussZS, on Flickr

Great flake in the paint


DSC03916 by RussZS, on Flickr

Scratch on lip of rear bumper before:


DSC03918 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:

(Just about visible under the Halide)


DSC03923 by RussZS, on Flickr

It was getting late, so I called in reinforcements!


DSC03924 by RussZS, on Flickr

Protection on this one, at the customers request, was Swissvax's awesome Crystal Rock wax:


DSC03927 by RussZS, on Flickr

The exhausts needed some love still, so out came the Mercury and a MF towel (no wire wool used here!)


DSC03928 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03929 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03930 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03931 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally, the wax was removed after 30 mins or so:


DSC03932 by RussZS, on Flickr

(That's wax, not swirling btw!!  )

and finally, after 11 loooong hours, some afters!!


DSC03934 by RussZS, on Flickr

Great flake pop for a wax!!


DSC03935 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03937 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03943 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03944 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03946 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03948 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03949 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03951 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03956 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03962 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03964 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03965 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03966 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03957 by RussZS, on Flickr

What a car (I want one!!) and what a day!!

Next up from MCC, we're down at Zaino HQ tomorrow for a 'chilled out Tuesday' with Mr Zaino Europe himself... the Golf may get treated to something special!! Then a Rocco on Friday, Amarok on Saturday and a Clio V6 on Sunday... busy times indeed!

Thanks for reading!


DSC03959 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ - Midlands Car Care


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top class Russ


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good work chap :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Last shot is awesome man


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

stunning:argie:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Im in love too 

Great work russ :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice machine, and a lovely colour.

Good Work :thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

The finished article, as expected is flawless!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Your just wax whore Russ. Nice job though fella.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Your just wax whore Russ. Nice job though fella.


Haha!! CR does work a treat on black though!

Thanks all!


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Fantastic car and great work Russ! Have an orange one in late-april. Some bad scratches from dealer, and when he filled the car up first (next door to my house), the hose split and ran 3 litres of fuel down the side of the car!!  Out came the shampoo and foam for a quickie. Lovely curves on it. When are you informing Millie that she needs to move out?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Panther said:


> Fantastic car and great work Russ! Have an orange one in late-april. Some bad scratches from dealer, and when he filled the car up first (next door to my house), the hose split and ran 3 litres of fuel down the side of the car!!  Out came the shampoo and foam for a quickie. Lovely curves on it. When are you informing Millie that she needs to move out?


I don't live with her... luckily :lol:

I am eyeing up an orange one for myself... but £42k... ouch!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Never seen one of these before, top work there.

As for crystal rock... Show off


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I don't live with her... luckily :lol:
> 
> I am eyeing up an orange one for myself... but £42k... ouch!


All you have to do is detail the other 448 M1's, this year, then the 450 next year, then move onto the M3's.... youll get one in no time....  Id rather the RS3 though tbh, so much sexier


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Top work Russ :thumb: so You in love with BMW then and not Honda any more ?? Bit pricey ... 42K


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

That's first class Russ - again. The car is mint and those shots, especially the ones at Tesco, are EPIC!  I want one too, but in white I recon??


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Niiiiice!


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

So much want.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Epic work Russ, i've been in love with these since they first came out. I think I even prefer black to the Valencia orange colour!

Really pleased you're so busy, has the day job been affected at all? You seem top be entertaining us at MCC quite a lot through the week now too!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Exceptional write up as usual Russ. I really enjoy your photos too  :thumb:


----------



## nick197 (Mar 3, 2011)

Stunning, Great job


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Great work Russ! The 1M looks spectacular :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Really very nice Russ. Those car park shots look chuffin awesome :thumb:

Camera? Lens?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work Russ :thumb:

mike


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome work Russ, loving it.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Superb!!! great job you did there. Love these wee cars.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning russ, go on you know you want to.


----------



## K82R (Feb 2, 2012)

Stunning car, love the 1M and a great finish.

Kris


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely finish Russ, real deep gloss.

Keep meaning to pop over your place.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice mate - Cracking correction for such a small amount of time :thumb:

Scholl is quick though huh?

What a car !!


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Putting some hours in lately aren't you Russ? :thumb:

Great work as usual!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Top job mate, awesome car.


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Stunning car and finish.
Surprising how bad it was to start.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

OMG I love these! Wish this was in on Saturday instead .... forget the M3 I want the M1!!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I love these cars, great work as usual Russ. Building a very good reputation and well deserved.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning Russ. The valet pro brushes are new mate? look very good and have they taken over from the envy ones that we all love??


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

They are a very nice motor aren't they and interesting that yourself, Tim at Envy and hopefully another coupel of detailer's on here will have all taken care of a black 1M............:driver:

Correction shots looks very nice indeed, not sure why Rob and I just can't seem to get on with S17 at all..........:wall:

Nice turn around within a day though and thanks for sharing.........:thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice job on a really tasty motor Russ!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Results looks very sharp there Russ, what a great car as well, this one looks lovely with these wheels and set up, along with the black paint; you have really enhanced the paint for the good, the owner must of been over the moon.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Stunning!!!

No other word can be used :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Great car & incredible work mate!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Epic work Russ, i've been in love with these since they first came out. I think I even prefer black to the Valencia orange colour!
> 
> Really pleased you're so busy, has the day job been affected at all? You seem top be entertaining us at MCC quite a lot through the week now too!


Indeed - I don't have much annual leave left now... and it's just getting busy!! Weekends are booked until June... I think a few weekday late nights may be on the cards!!



Concours Car Care said:


> Very nice mate - Cracking correction for such a small amount of time :thumb:
> 
> Scholl is quick though huh?
> 
> What a car !!


It's awesome on the right paint mate!!



chillly said:


> Stunning Russ. The valet pro brushes are new mate? look very good and have they taken over from the envy ones that we all love??


For me yes, they are perfect stiffness and sizes (you need both IMO)



Baker21 said:


> They are a very nice motor aren't they and interesting that yourself, Tim at Envy and hopefully another coupel of detailer's on here will have all taken care of a black 1M............:driver:
> 
> Correction shots looks very nice indeed, not sure why Rob and I just can't seem to get on with S17 at all..........:wall:
> 
> Nice turn around within a day though and thanks for sharing.........:thumb:


It really seems to depend on the paint, on some cars I switch to other polishes, but it has a bit of a learning curve too, which I think I have just about climbed now. I only like S3 and S17 though, the rest of the range needs some work.

Thanks all


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Cracking Job Russ on a stunning motor


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Absolutely stunning Russ, love these!

It's great to see you're doing well and are fully booked! Says a lot when you keep turning out top quality work :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I knew it you got this idea from somewhere you are going to cause a divorce with posting this on here i want one so badly now just as i had an e30 320i SE with full body kit in 1988 it was 18 month old and was fantastic and it was black have to say car looks amazing and i think you deserve one. thanks for sharing this one looks special to me


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work, 1M is a fantastic car!

I love mine...


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

outstanding work!


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

How do you choose between Smart Wheels and Imperial? How do they compare?

Stunning work BTW.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely work as usual Russ :thumb:, hope you told Milly same thing when you first set eyes on her:lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning work matey.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

cracking job love it:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Had one of these pull up beside me at the lights today, what a gorgous car, the driver then looked across at me sitting in my shiney barge smiled and dropped the hammer, god what an awesome sounding car:argie:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

What a car! :argie: I saw one of these (in orange) last year in the VW Tatton Show visitors car park and it looked superb in the metal - awesome presence.

Great work and a superb finish achieved. Bet the new owner was delighted


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fantastic work there Russ

Love the motor:argie:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work as always there bud. Next car for you then???!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

long ol day. great finish :thumb:


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Looks very nice ! :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great looking car and fantastic result. The flake pop looks immense!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Stunning car from every angle :thumb: Good job.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all for the very kind words 

Russ.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

paint looks dripping wet. top job mate


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome advert for Auto Finesse and Swissvax products.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks both 

Russ.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow, just wow.:argie:

The car is dripping black blood in the final pics.:thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Mind me asking what cloth you were using to buff the cr off mate ?


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

Just amazing. I love those car park shots. What a stunning car. Good work


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Cloth was the Auto Finesse ones, about £4 I think.


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing!well done


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow to the wax, car and detailing!!


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

I seriously love these cars! If I ever had the choice, I think it would have to be an orange one though.


----------



## Puresilver (Dec 4, 2011)

Incredible!!


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

That is just beautiful I can look at that car all day and the detail on that car is crazy wish I knew how to finish a car like that I would blind people when its sunny!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

this looks beautiful!!

well done MCC!!!


----------



## georgef (Jan 18, 2010)

love these cars awesome job


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

car looks stunning now well done


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words all 

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

For the owners reference.

Top up/follow on work here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265265

Sorry to 'bump'.

Russ.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice work Russ! Looks like the scholl cleaned it up nicely.

These 1M's look real mean, especially in black!


----------



## strongman (May 18, 2012)

Good job Russ


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Mean looking machine. Top work Russ.


----------



## boreder (May 23, 2012)

Love these, excellent work


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow wow wow! Perfection! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work russ


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

stunning car stunning finish, but have to say what a boring looking pizza lol


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Top class Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

My true love has been SOLD 

Look at the final spec - was a MONSTER!

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4096186.htm


----------



## tt509 (Jan 7, 2009)

nice work mate


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work. It's easy to see why you get steady custom.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Love that car!! Good job done on it too. I've got a 120d m sport coupe and i must admit i was 'well jel' when one of these parked next to me the other day


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Awesome work!!!

I love this car!!


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh my god those underground pics look like the paint is liquid:doublesho Amazing finish. Defo Going to order some of the scholl polish after using it down at kds and now seeing these pics.

Cracking job mate:thumb:


----------



## simonjames (Jul 1, 2012)

WOW!! thats impressive!! :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Lovely work Russ! Love that finish!


----------



## tomwrx (Sep 19, 2010)

Thats simply stunning, what a finish


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome work


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

This is amazing!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks awesome.

There's no such thing as too many photos!!!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice work 
/MMmmm love these cars


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

epic work russ


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Truly outstanding finish russ,fantastic work mate,love the carpark shots


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Great job mate and what a car!

Chris.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all, appreciated 

Russ.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Just awesome Russ :thumb:


----------

